
Mixpanel alternative - bmadduma
mixpanel, amplitude are expensive for startups. their basic plans are not enough at all. As second-time startup founders, we tried to come up with our own analytic solution. If anyone is interested, please send a request. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.actiongraphs.com&#x2F;
======
bmadduma
anyone interest?

